# G4003G Oil Port Inquiry...



## drs23 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm trying to catch up on some mods for my lathe since I finally got a mill. I've been wanting to do the mod that Alan Camby did to his to access the oil port for the powerfeed. I've been managing to snake my syringe in there to oil it and it's always made a mess. I wasn't sure I was hitting the port because I can't see it once I get my syringe in there. As soon as I would push the plunger oil would immediately drip out leaving me to believe that it was full. The same with the lower port in the pic marke "oil nipple". I would squirt oil in there and it would immediately run out as well as down the inside behind the cover.

A pic of the outside of the cover:





When I took the cover off I thought I'd identified the issue. The boss on this "oil nipple" was miscast by about .030. The outside edges of the cover were very poorly machined and about .025 out from being flat from one end to the other. I was able to mill everything flat and on the same plane.

After being milled:





After reinstallation I had the same results!~arg:angry:

I took the cover back off to investigate further. It appears that the oil ports are just BLIND HOLES! I probed both with a spray nozzle and they reach a depth of about 5/16". I got my light to inspect further and I swear I can see a divot like a drill bit leaves. I don't know if it's a proper way to check but I ran the machine with the lead screw engaged and stuck the straw in the hole and nothing. I was thinking whatever I'm oiling would at least give a little feedback, but nothing.

Here are the two I'm talking about. 1st the lower "oil nipple" port:





Same with the powerfeed port:





This is how far the straw goes into each port:





What would you guys recommend? I really don't relish the thought of taking the gearbox off. I'm not sure how long it would take and I've got some jobs to get out. I'm also deathly afraid of just drilling out these (what I think are) blind holes.

Thanks for taking the time to read this long winded post but I'm in a conundrum here. anic:

Dale


----------



## xalky (Mar 20, 2014)

With that cover off, run the lathe so that those shafts are spinning. Squirt some oil in there to see if it gets into the bearings and the hole clears of oil as the shafts spin. Then you'll know if those holes are dead ends or not. I think you're hitting the bearing/bushing with the end of that straw.

Did I miss the point of your post?


----------



## drs23 (Mar 20, 2014)

xalky said:


> With that cover off, run the lathe so that those shafts are spinning. Squirt some oil in there to see if it gets into the bearings and the hole clears of oil as the shafts spin. Then you'll know if those holes are dead ends or not. I think you're hitting the bearing/bushing with the end of that straw.
> 
> *Did I miss the point of your post?*



Marcel,

You didn't miss the point at all. I followed your suggestion. I blew the ports out then shot some WD-40 in the port with the shaft(s) turning. It didn't really go anywhere or disappear but I could see it churning so I'm sure you are correct. I will do the sight glass filler mod he mentioned when I get a chance just for peace of mind.

Looks like I got a little paranoid there, huh? hew:

Thanks so much,

Dale


----------

